# no AF for 1 year+??



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi--

I am one year post partum with no sign of AF. During my other post partum times, AF returned at 8 months like clockwork.

Do you think this is no big deal, or is due to DC's heavy nursing, or could be caused by an underlying health problem?

I'm sorry if I sound paranoid. I don't know what's normal with this-- I don't think I've ever heard of a woman going more than a year post partum with no AF.

Please share when AF returned for you-- thanks!!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I didnt get AF until ds was 18.5 months. I read that the average return age for AF is 14 months. I am sure you are normal.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

thank you desiree!!


----------



## Feathere (Jun 20, 2003)

Join the no af club! DD is 16 months and no AF for me; I would be in tears if I gave it much thought, because I want to ttc in a couple months and it doesn't seem likely. You surely are normal. The only reason you might have to be concerned is if you are far below a normal healthy weight. The average return of AF if doing ecological bf is 14.5 months, but can be far later. And it's all normal. Aren't our bodies wonderfully diverse?


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

no AF here until 17 months after dd was born. She weaned and Wa-La... AF. No need to worry. I'm expecting #2 now 6 months later.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

My ds turns 18 months tomorrow and I just got my first ppaf today! It was quite a surprise after so long.....explained the lower back pain I'd been having for a day or so.

So yeah, sounds normal to me.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

bs"d

I got my first ppaf at 20.5 months pp.


----------



## Raine (Jun 13, 2003)

Feeling more normal now. I am 20.5 months pp and no af yet and really wanting to get pg. Ds nurses at nap and bedtime only, but still no af.


----------



## rose angel (Sep 1, 2003)

with DD, got it back @ 11 months with DS 23.5 MONTHS! I wasn't ready to TTC at that point, so I was happy to have AF on extended vacation. After about 6 months, we tried to concieve, and succeded our first month. Maybe your babe or body is trying to tell you it is not time yet?


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I didn't get mine back for 28 months!!


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Ds is 19 months and still no ppaf for me. So much for ttc next month. I'm just hoping we can next year at this time!


----------



## mlis (Apr 19, 2002)

22 months here..


----------

